# Abody have a schematic for a messa boogie mark III Blue Stripe



## ROADDOG (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi , 
I'm looking for a schematic for a Messa Boogie mark III blue stripe , amp was built in Aug of 91 , great amp but starting to show its age a little ... it has 2 6l5 and 2 el84 , recently it has been making noises , last night I did the pencil tap on the output tubes and found one of the el84's to be very noisy and also tapped one of the 6l6's , immediately the 6l6 red plated and flashed and something smoked inside the chassis.Took it appart and it looks like a carbon comp resistor has burnt. Problem is I dont have a schematic to find the value of the resistor in question ... anybody help me out here ... thanks


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

You do mean 6L6's and EL-34's don't you?


----------



## ROADDOG (Jun 13, 2008)

Yep , el34's sorry for the gaff .


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

No worries, I'd never heard of a Mk with EL84's before.

You should ask over on the Boogie Board. Someone there will be able to help.

The Boogie Board &bull; Index page


----------



## ROADDOG (Jun 13, 2008)

Cheers ..great idea .


----------

